

Callbacks considered a smell - adparadox
http://adamghill.com/2012/12/02/callbacks-considered-a-smell/

======
Rickasaurus
More like a language smell. The best you're doing here is naming your
callbacks. Take a look at F#'s async for a beautiful way of dealing with this.

